# VDPAU+Transcoding+GPU



## prob (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello.

I have a server with two video cards, Nvidia Tesla. How to use the GPU for video transcoding in 264? ffmpeg can use h264_vdpau to decode (though it does not work), but as you can encode using the GPU? Maybe it's on Freebsd FreeBSD or Linux?

Thank you.


----------

